# Photo Contest



## tdvffjohn

PDX_Doug said:


> Ever wondered what it would be like to be famous?...
> Dreaming of seeing your name in lights?...
> Have a photograph that deserves to be on the cover of National Geographic?...
> Under appreciated as an artist?...
> 
> Well, we can't help you with the first three, but if your good enough, you can see your photo in a place of prominence and honor... The masthead of Outbackers.com!
> 
> In an effort to freshen things up a bit, and have a little fun in the process, Outbackers announces the
> 
> *Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest!*​
> That's right! You too could see your photo displayed on the masthead of all Outbackers.com forum pages for an entire month! And in the process gain boundless respect and never ending fame among your fellow Outbackers. This will be a continuing contest, and we will pick a new photo each month!
> 
> The process is easy. Simply submit your entry (in accordance with the rules below), and a jury of your peers will pick the best shot available to grace our pages - front row and center - for the following month!
> 
> *RULES:*
> 1. Photo size shall be 307 pixels wide by 68 pixels high, and be submitted in .jpg format
> 2. Photo does not have to include an Outback, or even be a camping theme, but will be judged on it's relevance to the site.
> 3. Photo may contain no recognizable faces, or otherwise identifiable people.
> 4. Photo must be original, and taken by the Outbackers.com member submitting the photo.
> 5. Enter as often as you wish.
> 6. Non-winning entries will roll over for consideration in future masthead contests.
> 7. All entries become the property of OutbackLife LLC, but may only be considered for use in the Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest.
> 8. Entries must be received by the end of the 15th day of the month for consideration in the following months contest.
> 
> All entries must be submitted to: [email protected]​
> *OK shutterbugs! Show us what ya' got!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (For clarity, this announcement has been closed. Comments and discussion are welcome on another thread.)​


Here ya go


----------



## 3LEES

Great Idea!









This will give us something to do on Outbackers other than boast about who is #1!









By the way...I'm still #1









Dan


----------



## Camping Fan

I like it!















Running off to check out some candidate photos.


----------



## MaeJae

Well... technically this contest is to see who #1 is...









Let the competition begin. Outbackers and a contest... yeah, this will be good!

I can't wait to see some of the entries!

MaeJae


----------



## JimBo99

I just sent 5 pics in, how about you all?


----------



## ARzark

Just one, but what a great idea


----------



## outbackinMT

I have one in!!! I'm searching for more! This is fun!!!









Brenda


----------



## PDX_Doug

WOW! We are getting some great response to this! 21 entries in just over 12 hours!

I need to stress that the photos should be submitted as a 307x68 pixel image. I have received some really great shots that were not properly sized. I'm not going to toss them, but I really don't have the time to go through and format all of them myself. So if you have the capability of doing so, please size your photos before submitting.

Plus, a photo that may look great in a standard format, may not work as well when formatted for that wide 307x68 format that the final image must adhere to.

Thanks, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug

Edited: 01/09/07 @ 6:35AM PST


----------



## Fire44

I haven't submitted any photos yet but think this is a great idea!!!!

Good Job Doug!!!!

Gary


----------



## Camping Fan

PDX_Doug said:


> a photo that may look great in a standard format, may not work as well when formatted for that wide 307x68 format that the final image must adhere to.
> 
> Thanks, and...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> Edited: 01/09/07 @ 6:35AM PST


Yup, I had to forego sending in some great scenic shots cuz they just couldn't be squeezed into that size.







I think I got the size right on the ones I did submit, if not, let me know and I'll redo them. Have a couple more pictures I'm going to play around with some more and see if I can make them work size wise.

Great idea Doug!


----------



## HootBob

Great Idea
Now for the tough part
Searching through all of DW pictures for a good one

Don


----------



## outbackinMT

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! We are getting some great response to this! 21 entries in just over 12 hours!
> 
> I need to stress that the photos should be submitted as a 307x68 pixel image. I have received some really great shots that were not properly sized. I'm not going to toss them, but I really don't have the time to go through and format all of them myself. So if you have the capability of doing so, please size your photos before submitting.
> 
> Plus, a photo that may look great in a standard format, may not work as well when formatted for that wide 307x68 format that the final image must adhere to.
> 
> Thanks, and...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> Edited: 01/09/07 @ 6:35AM PST


Hey Doug--

I'm afraid I'm guilty as charged.







I tried cropping my images to fit the pixel size--and then shrunk them down so they 68 high but then less than 307 wide. I am assuming from your post that this won't work?







You can toss mine if necessary and I'll try to reformat.

Thanks for doing this! It will be fun to see the cool pictures that win.









Brenda


----------



## Camping Fan

outbackinMT said:


> WOW! We are getting some great response to this! 21 entries in just over 12 hours!
> 
> I need to stress that the photos should be submitted as a 307x68 pixel image. I have received some really great shots that were not properly sized. I'm not going to toss them, but I really don't have the time to go through and format all of them myself. So if you have the capability of doing so, please size your photos before submitting.
> 
> Plus, a photo that may look great in a standard format, may not work as well when formatted for that wide 307x68 format that the final image must adhere to.
> 
> Thanks, and...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> Edited: 01/09/07 @ 6:35AM PST


Hey Doug--

I'm afraid I'm guilty as charged.







I tried cropping my images to fit the pixel size--and then shrunk them down so they 68 high but then less than 307 wide. I am assuming from your post that this won't work?







You can toss mine if necessary and I'll try to reformat.

Thanks for doing this! It will be fun to see the cool pictures that win.










Brenda
[/quote]

Brenda,

When you're cropping your pictures down, does your program show you a "ratio"? I used Paint Shop Pro 8 and it has a box on the side that shows the picture size in pixels and ratio (of width to height). I used the crop tool to trim the picture down to a ratio of 4.5 (or as close as I could get), then it will resize perfectly to 307 wide by 68 high.







Hope that helps.


----------



## N7OQ

OK this sounds like fun but I have to ask were did you come up with the weird ratios (307X68) What kind of camera takes a picture like this? I can re-size to 307X205 or 102X68 either way it look more like a postage stamp than a picture. My regular size pictures are 3074X2048.


----------



## mswalt

> OK this sounds like fun but I have to ask were did you come up with the weird ratios (307X68) What kind of camera takes a picture like this? I can re-size to 307X205 or 102X68 either way it look more like a postage stamp than a picture. My regular size pictures are 3074X2048.



















My pictures come in 4X6 or 5X7 prints from HEB (the local grocery store). Think they'll crop them to the right size?









Oh, and I can get glossy or matte. Which ones will work better?

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy

N7OQ said:


> OK this sounds like fun but I have to ask were did you come up with the weird ratios (307X68) What kind of camera takes a picture like this? I can re-size to 307X205 or 102X68 either way it look more like a postage stamp than a picture. My regular size pictures are 3074X2048.


It is for the banner placement at the top of the Outbackers web pages. Just like your signature had to be cut down the banner has to be cut down also. The two images below are the same picture but the bottom one has been cropped to fit the required size.


----------



## PDX_Doug

As Andy said, the object is to replace the photo that is currently used in the Outbackers masthead. The size is a little odd, but is what the software requires. The 68 pixel height is locked, and while the 307 pixel width is more flexible, changing it would require reworking the logo graphic to the left, and I'm not going to do that every month!

If you do not have the capability to re-size your photos, go ahead and send them in and I will - as time permits - try to get them in shape. What would be even better, is if some of the members that do have the capability could step forward and offer their services to those less computer graphics savvy members among us.

In any case, I'm seeing some great photos!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut

PDX_Doug said:


> As Andy said, the object is to replace the photo that is currently used in the Outbackers masthead. The size is a little odd, but is what the software requires. The 68 pixel height is locked, and while the 307 pixel width is more flexible, changing it would require reworking the logo graphic to the left, and I'm not going to do that every month!
> 
> If you do not have the capability to re-size your photos, go ahead and send them in and I will - as time permits - try to get them in shape. What would be even better, is if some of the members that do have the capability could step forward and offer their services to those less computer graphics savvy members among us.
> 
> In any case, I'm seeing some great photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 People can send them to me. I use Adobe Photoshop and Macromedia Fireworks.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> ... What would be even better, is if some of the members that do have the capability could step forward and offer their services to those less computer graphics savvy members among us.
> 
> In any case, I'm seeing some great photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 People can send them to me. I use Adobe Photoshop and Macromedia Fireworks.

Scott
[/quote]
I'm happy to help, too (Photoshop here, too).

For anyone asking for assistance from anyone else, keep in mind that your photo will also need to be cropped (in addition to resizing). If you want your "editor" to also do the cropping, be sure to tell him/her how you would like your finished submission to appear. Kinda like choosing campgrounds and TVs, your choice of layout may not be their's....


----------



## N7OQ

PDX_Doug said:


> As Andy said, the object is to replace the photo that is currently used in the Outbackers masthead. The size is a little odd, but is what the software requires. The 68 pixel height is locked, and while the 307 pixel width is more flexible, changing it would require reworking the logo graphic to the left, and I'm not going to do that every month!
> 
> If you do not have the capability to re-size your photos, go ahead and send them in and I will - as time permits - try to get them in shape. What would be even better, is if some of the members that do have the capability could step forward and offer their services to those less computer graphics savvy members among us.
> 
> In any case, I'm seeing some great photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OK I guess to keep the correct aspect ratio you really need to crop then re-size not just re-size







I just think you loose a lot in the picture with such a narrow height. I will try cropping and see if any look ok. Too bad that 68 was not a little bigger


----------



## outbackinMT

I can customize the pixel size of my photos with the software I have--HP Image Zone that came with my printer/copier/scanner/fax. It works pretty well--I just need to find a way to crop the pictures so I don't lose the original look I was going for when I took them.

Doug--Please don't try to re-size mine--that is too much work--go ahead and delete and I'll try again--no biggie!!!

I would offer to work on other peoples' photos, but I don't know that I could do them properly!! I'll leave that to the photoshop experts.









Thanks again Doug!!!

Brenda


----------



## wolfwood

N7OQ said:


> OK I guess to keep the correct aspect ratio you really need to crop then re-size not just re-size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think you loose a lot in the picture with such a narrow height. I will try cropping and see if any look ok. Too bad that 68 was not a little bigger


Actually, Bill. If you resize first, you won't need to crop out as much.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just a reminder...

Today is the last day to submit photos for the February Masthead Photo Contest. Any submissions received after today will roll over into the March contest.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

Great idea
















The size - I understand keeping them small because space that a picture take up. However to get down to the size requirements I have to crop my pic which effects the overall image.

Can we send in a size that keeps the same aspect ratio as a photograph?

Thor


----------



## BlueWedge

Speaking of the masthead photo. Where did it go ?


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> Speaking of the masthead photo. Where did it go ?


Just a little 'opps' David. It will be back!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Speaking of the masthead photo. Where did it go ?


Just a little 'opps' David. It will be back!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]








I knew something 'felt' different....


----------



## rasvms

This sounds like fun. I'm already visualizing a photo shoot! You may want to limit the rollover of submitted pictures. It sounds like voting could be based on hundreds of pictures after just a few months?


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> Speaking of the masthead photo. Where did it go ?


Just a little 'opps' David. It will be back!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]








I knew something 'felt' different....
[/quote]
Ditto Judi

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Speaking of the masthead photo. Where did it go ?


Just a little 'opps' David. It will be back!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We'll let it go this month, as you're still the "new" owner.


----------



## BlueWedge

Doug just wanted to see if anyone was paying attention is all.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Speaking of the masthead photo. Where did it go ?


Just a little 'opps' David. It will be back!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We'll let it go this month, as you're still the "new" owner.








[/quote]
Gee... Thanks Jim. I appreciate the 'slack' for just this one month.









Happy Trails,
Doug

(







)


----------



## Moosegut

PDX_Doug said:


> Speaking of the masthead photo. Where did it go ?


Just a little 'opps' David. It will be back!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

We'll let it go this month, as you're still the "new" owner.








[/quote]
Gee... Thanks Jim. I appreciate the 'slack' for just this one month.









Happy Trails,
Doug

(







)
[/quote]

Hmmmm. I thought that was the winning photo.


----------



## BlueWedge

Its back. I liked the blue jello better.


----------



## N7OQ

Was wondering can we see the pictures that were entered and when will the winner be chosen and where will it be displayed?


----------

